# Hallo Nachbarn, zeigt doch mal Eure Bikes!



## Redking (30. September 2005)

Hallo K, BN, AC, DN, SU, GM, GL, BM, HS, AK, NR, also alle aus dieser Umgebung!

Da es bei andern Lokalen Bikeforen auch so etwas gibt: 

Her mit den Bildern eurer "Lieblinge"(Bikes)!!

Hier ist meins:


----------



## Lipoly (30. September 2005)

Guckt doch in Meine Gallery!


lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (30. September 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Guckt doch in Meine Gallery!
> 
> 
> lars





Dito.


----------



## Susi-Sorglos (30. September 2005)

Boah da had bestimt meine Schwester was dran auzusezen.
Peace Schwester.


----------



## Susi=Sorglos (30. September 2005)

Hi Schwestern!
Hier ist meinz!








Greetz Susi


----------



## Susi_Sorglos (30. September 2005)

Susi=Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Schwestern!
> Hier ist meins!
> 
> 
> ...




Pass auf dasse nich hinten runterfällst   


Glaub der Fred wir auch verschoben lass ma im Fahrtechnik fred spamen der hat nen neutralen titel


----------



## Susi=Sorglos (30. September 2005)

Susi_Sorglos schrieb:
			
		

> Pass auf dasse nich hinten runterfällst
> 
> 
> Glaub der Fred wir auch verschoben lass ma im Fahrtechnik fred spamen der hat nen neutralen titel



Pazziert nicht kann schon biken!
Hier noch einz von mir:






Greetz Susi


----------



## Beach90 (1. Oktober 2005)

hallo , liebe nachbar´n


----------



## Schreiner2 (1. Oktober 2005)

einfach nur geil das teil.


----------



## meti (1. Oktober 2005)

hauptsache es fährt und man kann es mal in denn wald werfen !! 





suche 
-----------------
kickertisch  
ein paar wege in winterscheid


----------



## SFA (1. Oktober 2005)

Da ! Und mehr gibt's in meiner Gallerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (1. Oktober 2005)

*Dreirad*​


----------



## Beach90 (1. Oktober 2005)

lässt du dich jetzt schon schieben ?


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> SIEHE FRANKS BILD



nimmste mich mal damit die drachenschanze runter hintendrauf mit?   

lars


----------



## Cheetah (1. Oktober 2005)

Lars, ich muss dich auffordern ernsthaft zu bleiben. Falls es dir entgangen ist, es werden Freds mit hohem Spaßanteil verbannt.  Bedenklich ist auch der zu Gebrauch von zu vielen Smileys, insbesondere in Verbindung mit zu großem Zitaten.

Klaus ich weiß auch nicht ob hier einfach so eine Galerie eröffnen darfst. Also Wunder dich bitte nicht wenn hier durchgegriffen wird.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> *Dreirad*​



Um die optische Symetrie und Ausgewogenheit von hinten nach vorne wieder herzustellen, müßtest Du eigentlich noch ein Körbchen an die Gabel basteln


----------



## ralf (1. Oktober 2005)

... ich mag es drei mal flach:   

Ralf


... näheres auch unter meinen Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus ich weiß auch nicht ob hier einfach so eine Galerie eröffnen darfst. Also Wunder dich bitte nicht wenn hier durchgegriffen wird.



Hallo Frank, 
da es in andern lokalen Bikeforen auch klappt,
sollten wir uns anständig verhalten und hier halt die Bilder unsere Bikes reinstellen! 

Wenn sich dann keiner angegriffen fühlt, braucht sich auch niemand zu beschweren!

Hier kommt noch mein altes Schätzchen!





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## cena (1. Oktober 2005)

Hier ist meins (kommen bald aber noch holly roller, en SDG F-style und ne neue gabel dran)


----------



## Cheetah (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank,
> da es in andern lokalen Bikeforen auch klappt,
> sollten wir uns anständig verhalten und hier halt die Bilder unsere Bikes reinstellen!


Klaus


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Klaus


Wie ich sehe ist dein Bike jetzt mit ner Saint gepimpt!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

Das schnellste Bike nördlich der Alpen.


----------



## Beach90 (3. Oktober 2005)

was für eine rakete , ist bestimmt unverkäuflich ,oder ?


----------



## Delgado (4. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> was für eine rakete , ist bestimmt unverkäuflich ,oder ?



Sicher   !


----------



## westfunk (13. Oktober 2005)

*Mein Baby - Nicole 2MXTB*


----------



## 50189K (16. Oktober 2005)

sind in der Gallerie
1 MTB mit 27 Gängen
1 MTB mit 1 Gang
1 Rennrad mit 27 Gängen 
1 Rennrad mit 1 Gang


----------



## Splash (16. Oktober 2005)

^^ Vorderrad ist noch n Provisorium und eigentlich soll auch n Riser dran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (16. Oktober 2005)

VV Verkauft VV​


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2005)




----------



## mike_tgif (17. Oktober 2005)

Relativ aktuell:


----------



## Delgado (17. Oktober 2005)

Schön sauber


----------



## Elwood 1# (17. Oktober 2005)

Meine beiden:









Leider noch nicht geliefert. Kommt mit Fox 36 RC 2, DT Dämpfer, SRAM X.0, Holzfeller Kurbel, Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze und in Silber matt:


----------



## TNTD (18. Oktober 2005)

Das ist moinz...





Ist mit ner DJ III, CMP Naben und Kurbeln ausgestattet, LX Schaltung und ne Magura Julie, ST Felgen und schönen Fetten Alberts ausgestattet!


----------



## Cheetah (18. Oktober 2005)

Lars, dass wäre doch optimal für dich!


----------



## Pepin (18. Oktober 2005)

Ich


----------



## Lipoly (18. Oktober 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Lars, dass wäre doch optimal für dich!



Habe mir soeben ein Kona Stinky Deelux bestellt mit es bei dem ganzen Frust dochwas erfreuliches gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (18. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir soeben ein Kona Stinky Deelux bestellt mit es bei dem ganzen Frust dochwas erfreuliches gibt



Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## sibby08 (27. Oktober 2005)

So, hier ist (noch) meins:











Mit ein Paar Zutaten noch verfeinert... 

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Postmann (31. Oktober 2005)

Hier auch mein Bike, das ich jetzt seit kurzem habe.






und einmal mit mir


----------



## sibby08 (31. Oktober 2005)

So, hier nun mein Wunsch Bike (man darf ja noch träumen  )





und gleich kommt mein neues, das schicke schwarze  

Sibby


----------



## sibby08 (31. Oktober 2005)

... und nun das schicke schwarze  






und weils so schön (sauber) ist noch mal





Also ein Specialized Stumpjumper Expert 120 Modell 2005.
Ich weiß, gibbet normalerweise nur in grau :kotz: (sorry Andreas, kann Deinen Geschmack nicht teilen), oder als Testbike in blau   ala Redking. Aber was ist schon normal? Habe mir direkt den neuen Nobby Nic und die XT-Kurbel montieren lassen.

Sibby


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. Oktober 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und nun das schicke schwarze
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOOOOOOOOW .... na das ist doch mal was ganz feines!!! Und schon direkt im Steinbruch unterwegs  Währe ja wie geschaffen für eine Einführungsrunde morgen mit Team Tomburg  , sofern es trocken bleibt. Mag man ja garnicht dreckig machen. Auf Deine Erfahrung mit dem Nobby N. bin ich gespannt. Wollte ihn auch als 2.4er haben, aber H&S hatte ihn ausverkauft. 
Guten Entscheidung mit den XT Kurbeln!

Schönen Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (31. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> WOOOOOOOOW .... na das ist doch mal was ganz feines!!! Und schon direkt im Steinbruch unterwegs  Währe ja wie geschaffen für eine Einführungsrunde morgen mit Team Tomburg  , sofern es trocken bleibt. Mag man ja garnicht dreckig machen. Auf Deine Erfahrung mit dem Nobby N. bin ich gespannt. Wollte ihn auch als 2.4er haben, aber H&S hatte ihn ausverkauft.
> Guten Entscheidung mit den XT Kurbeln!
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> Andreas



Steinbruch??? Das war in der Mittagspause auf unserer Außen Testanlage. Im hintergrund vom unteren Bild sind doch sogar noch 2 Rüttelplaten zu sehen und so´n Schild "Absolutes Befahrverbot" (was man als Mountainbiker gar nicht gerne liest)

Ja morgen würde ich auch gerne mitkommen, aber wenn nur in der leichten Gruppe. Bei den Namen, die sich in der großen Gruppe gemeldet haben, sieht alles so nach einem Ausscheidungsrennen aus, das pack ich mit meiner Kondition nicht.

Udo


----------



## Redking (31. Oktober 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und nun das schicke schwarze
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Udo,
schön sieht dein Rad aus!   

Kannst du mir erklären ob das schwarz eloxiert ist und wieso gibt es das Bike in black????  
Sind bestimmt die Modelle aus USA die übrig waren und sich hier jetzt noch verkaufen lassen das es in Grau wohl nicht der Hit war! Oder hatte es wiedermal etwas mit der Lackqualität zu tun?????


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (1. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Udo,
> schön sieht dein Rad aus!
> 
> Kannst du mir erklären ob das schwarz eloxiert ist und wieso gibt es das Bike in black????
> ...



Ja Du hast richtig vermutet. In USA, Großbritanien und Italien waren die 120er Expert, genau wie das 100er bei uns, in Black Anno. Ich bin zufällig im Gespräch mit Specialized darauf gestoßen. Es war noch was über und so konnte ich eins haben. ABER die Komplette Abwicklung lief über Feld. Ich habe schon oft hier und bei Ebay gelesen das die Leute das direkt mit Specialized geregelt haben. Ich kann nur sagen wers glaubt, da geht nichts. Auskunft und so am Telefon mit Specialized ist kein Problem, sogar ganz gut.

Udo


----------



## -courgi- (2. November 2005)

*Wenn auch Funbikes erlaubt sind dann ...*




_
* GT Pro Freestyle Tour team Model         ...**                no limits*_


----------



## Cheetah (2. November 2005)

Teilst du schon die Bilder auf?


----------



## Handlampe (5. November 2005)

Komm noch mal Einer mit Fat Albert 2.35.....pah.....da lach ich drüber


----------



## Lipoly (6. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Komm noch mal Einer mit Fat Albert 2.35.....pah.....da lach ich drüber



WOW machste dem Klaus konkurenz?
naja 2,35 is eh out!3,0er Gazzaloddis rocken


lars


----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Komm noch mal Einer mit Fat Albert 2.35.....pah.....da lach ich drüber



Super Uwe,
dann können wir mal gemeinsam fahren wenn das Taxi da ist!




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (6. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Super Uwe,
> dann können wir mal gemeinsam fahren wenn das Taxi da ist!
> 
> 
> ...




IHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Mach es weg , bitte mach es weg


----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> IHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> Mach es weg , bitte mach es weg




Geht doch noch gar nicht ist ja noch nicht da!  

Außerdem wenn du mal damit gefahren bist willst du auch so eins für die Eisdiele.  



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (6. November 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Geht doch noch gar nicht ist ja noch nicht da!
> 
> Außerdem wenn du mal damit gefahren bist willst du auch so eins für die Eisdiele.
> 
> ...



rääängdäääääääääääängdäääääääängdääääääääääängdäng

Klaus,heute um 13:30 in siegburg am Bahnhof!

lars


----------



## volker k (6. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> rääängdäääääääääääängdäääääääängdääääääääääängdäng
> 
> Klaus,heute um 13:30 in siegburg am Bahnhof!
> 
> lars




Regie!!!

Regieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


Boah was machst du denn für ne Streßwelle hier???


Regieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## volker k (6. November 2005)

P.S.:

Abraham sprach Bebraham kann ich mal das Zebra haben!!


----------



## volker k (6. November 2005)

Redking an Kasse 1 bitte , Herr Redking bitte.
Hast du ne kleine Digikam???


----------



## Lipoly (6. November 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Redking an Kasse 1 bitte , Herr Redking bitte.
> Hast du ne kleine Digikam???



klaus kriegt meine mit 512er karte und ab gehts


lars


----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Redking an Kasse 1 bitte , Herr Redking bitte.
> Hast du ne kleine Digikam???


Bin Fototechnisch oder noch besser über haupt nicht ausgestattet! Habe wohl irgend wo eine Kleinbildkamera die mit Negativefilmen arbeitet!

Gruß
Klaus

P.S.Bitte im Freeeeeeeeeeeeed weiterschreiben oder hier


----------



## Lipoly (6. November 2005)

der neue freeeeeeeeeed
http://flaetdropteam.parlaris.com/sutra68.html#68


lars


----------



## tobi-wan-kenobi (6. November 2005)

ja hallo anwohner...
ist es nicht schön? da wars noch ganz frisch...


----------



## hama687 (24. Dezember 2005)

*fertig gebastelt und es leuft   * 
















Auf gehts nun muss Ich Winterpokal Punkte von 2 Monaten Nachhollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (25. Dezember 2005)

ich kann nichts sehen


----------



## Trekbiker (26. Dezember 2005)

Hy, da is meins.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/phpbb_2_0_10/album_showpage.php?full=&pic_id=471

N neues kommt wenn ich wieder in Augustin bin.


----------



## Redking (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 
ich habe es mal einfach gemacht und alle aufeinmal abgelichtet. 






Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Condor (29. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin dann auch mal so frei....



 






Einfach draufklicken zum bewerten
Ein Heim3guide und ein anderer Sattel kommt noch dran...

Gruß
Condor


----------



## Splash (10. Januar 2006)

Auch mal ein kleines Update, womit ich so unterwegs bin, nachdem ich auf Softtail mit etwas mehr Federweg umgesattelt habe:





Kurbel, Reifen, Vorbau und Lenker werden übers Frühjahr aber noch ausgetauscht ...


----------



## Lipoly (10. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Kurbel, Reifen, Vorbau und Lenker werden übers Frühjahr aber noch ausgetauscht ...



der eierschutz auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (10. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> der eierschutz auch?


  Die Elbowguards sind üblicherweise nicht am Bike, sondern am Fahrer *g*


----------



## slotrace (12. Januar 2006)

Meins:






Gruß
Michael


----------



## Beach90 (19. Februar 2006)

keine faulheit ,lasst den coolen thread hier nicht sterben


----------



## Redking (19. Februar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> keine faulheit ,lasst den coolen thread hier nicht sterben



Hi Max, ich warte auf die Bilder von deinem Neuen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (19. Februar 2006)

@ Klaus : Ich warte auf die Bilder deine*r* Neuen    

von mein*m* neuen die Bilder kommen wenn ich es hab , also hoffentlich nächste Woche

ich warte auch auf die Bilder von Michaels neuen


----------



## Redking (19. Februar 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Klaus : Ich warte auf die Bilder deine*r* Neuen
> 
> von mein*m* neuen die Bilder kommen wenn ich es hab , also hoffentlich nächste Woche
> 
> ich warte auch auf die Bilder von Michaels neuen



Hi Max,
da muss ich noch länger warten bis ich mein Neues hab!

Wie hast du eine für mich???


----------



## Santa Cruiser (19. Februar 2006)

Meine Rädchen:


----------



## pd1 (24. Februar 2006)

Hi , 
Hier meins :
               Siehe Fotoalbum........ 



Gruß Patrick


----------



## D.S.G (25. Februar 2006)

beim fully wird demnächst die gabel getauscht, dämpfer, reifen, laufräder, bremsen und Sattel-
Beim HT die Kurbeln, Bremse, vr felge, hr nabe!


----------



## tfocus (25. Februar 2006)

toll.du willst doch nur deine bikes zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (4. März 2006)

Also meine Garage ist jetzt voll!


----------



## WaldChiller (7. März 2006)

Die meisten Bikes hier sehen aus wie wie ausm Labor sauber und ungefahren.
Man könnte meinen ihr samelt teures Alu  

Fahrt ihr denn nicht


----------



## Lipoly (7. März 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt ihr denn nicht




doch! aber bikes die über 500euro kosten sollte man mehr als einmal im jahr putzen finde ich und auchnicht mim dampfstrahler


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2006)

WaldChiller schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten Bikes hier sehen aus wie wie ausm Labor sauber und ungefahren.
> Man könnte meinen ihr samelt teures Alu
> 
> Fahrt ihr denn nicht


 
Ich muss das Thema noch mal vor holen, fühle mich da auch angesprochen, da ich mein Bike als es neu war hier abgelichtet habe.
Nun ein Bild wie es im "Gebrauch" schon mal aussieht (ganz zu schweigen vom Fahrer  )









@Lipoly:


> doch! aber bikes die über 500euro kosten sollte man mehr als einmal im jahr putzen finde ich und auchnicht mim dampfstrahler


 
Och, warum eigendlich nicht? Geht viel schneller  

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Redking (26. März 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss das Thema noch mal vor holen, fühle mich da auch angesprochen, da ich mein Bike als es neu war hier abgelichtet habe.
> Nun ein Bild wie es im "Gebrauch" schon mal aussieht (ganz zu schweigen vom Fahrer  )
> 
> 
> ...


Du Sibby, mit den Flügeln dran kannst du ja gar nicht schlimm aussehen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du Sibby, mit den Flügeln dran kannst du ja gar nicht schlimm aussehen!
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Untenrum schon, von der Hose konnte man genauso viel schwarz erkennen als wie vom bike! Ok, oben hat es sich in grenzen gehalten. 
Ich weiß das die Dinger das Bike verunstalten, aber ich bekenne mich zu den Blades bei so einem Wetter (das nächste mal mache ich sie aber vor dem Foto ab  ).


----------



## Cheetah (26. März 2006)

Wollt ihr Schlamm? So richtig viel Schlamm? Dann sollten wir eine gemeinsame Tour machen!


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Wollt ihr Schlamm? So richtig viel Schlamm? Dann sollten wir eine gemeinsame Tour machen!


 
Also trockene Verhältnisse ziehe ich schon vor. Heute wollte ich nur noch mal die Gelegenheit nutzen ein paar abschließende Punkte zu sammeln - und das nicht auf der Straße.
Den Schlamm habe ich mir hauptsächlich in den Bödinger Breitengraden aufgesammelt, der Rest ging.
Wo ist denn richtig Schlamm? Kann man denn da wenigstens noch fahren?


----------



## Splash (27. März 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man denn da wenigstens noch fahren?




Die Frage ist schon relativ. Da wo Frank sich über den Schlamm erst richtig freut, gibt es Leute, die da gar nicht hin fahren, weil schon bei der Anfahrt null Flow mehr da ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. Juni 2006)

Ui hab ich doch glatt vergessen mein jüngstest Pferdchen zu zeigen! 
Hier mit Alpendreck dran! 






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hardcoreidiot (2. August 2006)

hi ihr leuz habs net ganz drauf aba ich dachte is besser als garnichts:  





[/url][/IMG]

aber das kona vom lars wäre mein traumbike! 
      hey klaus haste noch platz für nen anderen klaus in bzw. auf deinem taxi


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2006)

hardcoreidiot schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber das kona vom lars wäre mein traumbike!



Ach, Deins ist mindestens genauso gut


----------



## n00ty (2. August 2006)

sodele das ist mein liebschen


----------



## Schüpfenflueh (2. August 2006)

n00ty schrieb:
			
		

> sodele das ist mein liebschen



wenn du schon kein bild hast sag wenigstens ob es weiß ist!


----------



## n00ty (2. August 2006)

oO warum soll da kein bild sein?? also ich seh da eins.....
lad dann halt nochmal eins wo anders hoch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n00ty (2. August 2006)

sodele.....auf ein neues:


----------



## hardcoreidiot (3. August 2006)

@redking och mann erst eröffnest du den thread und dann schreibste net mehr !   sind dir die leutz hier zu sinnlos? (ich hoffe nicht weil ich halt selbst dazu gerhöre) (wenn du in urlaub bist oder so dann verzeih mir bitte mein sinnloses geschwafel) !!


----------



## SFA (3. August 2006)

http://www.frosthelm.de/content/maschinenraum/cannondale_judge_dh
Das fahr' ich seit vier Monaten.....


----------



## hardcoreidiot (3. August 2006)

schick


----------



## n00ty (4. August 2006)

sogar sehr schick würd ich mal sagen! gefällt mir sehr das bike!


----------



## Coolhead (25. August 2006)

..und das ist mein Project für den Winter





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Redking (25. August 2006)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Garantiefall! 

























Eigendlich trauere ich dem hier immer noch nach! 





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JoKo1988 (26. August 2006)

also dat blaue find ich schöner 
hast aber ja net leider


----------



## Beach90 (27. August 2006)

Hallo , 
hier meine Rennkiste mit ein paar Updates.
Zu Weihnachten gibts noch en neuen Laufradsatz, Crossmax SLR  ,wenn ich Glück habe.







Max


----------



## Splash (27. August 2006)

Nobby hinten und RR vorne? Sollte das nicht anders rum sein, da der NN besseren Grip hat (lernken und in Kurven), wärend der RR weniger Rollwiderstand hat? Oder vertue ich mich und es stehen andere Erkenntnisse hinter? Aber sonst recht chices Radel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (27. August 2006)

Das Bild hab ich während der "Regenzeit" gemacht und hatte leider keine Ersatzreifen hier , im moment fahr ich vorne und hinten Racing Palph und wenn´s feuchter wird fahr ich Smart Sam und Nobby Nic.

Max


----------



## Giom (2. September 2006)

Nicht ganz so schwer wie (aussagemäß) das winterbike vom grünen Frosch...


----------



## mahatma (5. September 2006)




----------



## JoKo1988 (12. September 2006)

so jetzt kommt mal auch mein Whiplash hier rein
war bis jetzt zu faul es hochzuladen^^


----------



## Splash (12. September 2006)

JoKo1988 schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt kommt mal auch mein Whiplash hier rein
> war bis jetzt zu faul es hochzuladen^^



Lecker, aber schon recht heavy-duty getrimmt?


----------

